# 2013 Online Flathead Catfish Tournament



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Canceled.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Website don't work.

If it's online how are you going to get accurate and truthful weights???


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> Website don't work.
> 
> If it's online how are you going to get accurate and truthful weights???


It should be up now, They will have to show 3 photos of the fish. Official weights of the fish will not be announced until the event is over. However leaders will be placed on the leader board in the order by anonymous weight to keep the competition high.

Examples are on the link below courtesy of BowFisher

http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/tournament-images

Rules are below as well 
http://www.flatheadcatfishhunters.com/rules


----------

